# Dubai to get the ultimate Harlem highrise hood!!!!



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Ben_Burj said:


> ^^
> Actually there is no agricultural industry in dubai (if i am wrong can any one correct me).


not in the city of Dubai, but on the outskirts we have large farms growing everything from tomatoes to strawberries (which go to Wombledon for the tennis). Most other fruit and veg is for local consumption, but thoudands of tons of dates are exported each year.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

malec said:


> I thought the worst traffic chaos dubai has ever seen will be in deira and those parts when the metro will be getting built. BTW, has the metro started construction or was that article last month bullshit aswell?


in deira, the metro is mainly underground and yes, work has begun. 

I promised pics tomorrow in the other thread


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> eg ALMARAI



 

they produce the best fruit juice you can get.

amazing... i have been to their office in JAFZ just to get it, because when we had it in the royal mirage for breakfast, they told us they only deliver to hotels :bash:

Aaaaalmareiiiii ... quaaaality yoouuu can truuuussst..


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> they produce the best fruit juice you can get.
> 
> amazing... i have been to their office in JAFZ just to get it, because when we had it in the royal mirage for breakfast, they told us they only deliver to hotels :bash:
> 
> Aaaaalmareiiiii ... quaaaality yoouuu can truuuussst..


LOLOLOL. You can buy it ANYWHERE in Dubai.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

where , where tell me. where?????? 

i have been everywhere with my friends...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

reminds me of Sharjah


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> where , where tell me. where??????
> 
> i have been everywhere with my friends...


Flo, ANY and I mean ANY supermarket in Dubai!!!! 

I will buy you a few Al Marai juices when u get here.  :cheers:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting, a cheaper place of Dubai. But still they have to build some recreation areas, what about the social services in the area? Schools, hospitals etc? Are they building knew ones to?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I imagine they will be building the roads _after_ the residents have moved in..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Someone in my office lived in one of those 4 - 5 years old building, behing Princess Hotel. They have yet to build the road on this day.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

DGM said:


> In my opinion, Dubai should try to slow population growth. The water table has lowered by one meter over the last two decades (source: www.fao.org) and the UAE has no perennial streams. I would expect whatever agricultural industries that exist in the UAE to collapse because it takes about 1000 tons of water to produce 1 ton of grain. In a country with scarce water resources, importing grain would be cheaper. I would expect all of the water to be shifted to industrial or residential use. Which leads to my point, the UAE will be depending on grain imports more than it currently does. Unemployment would create famine unless the government provides for the unemployed. It may be difficult even for Dubai's booming economy to support all of these new comers. From what I have read it is difficult for me to remain optimistic about governmental support for the unemployed. Sorry for all the doom and gloom. I had been studying Malthus and population demographics and realised that Dubai will be in difficult situation due to its population growth.


1) Malthus predicted the world wouldnt sustain half the population it has today, so he was wrong obviously

2) Dubai, like for example Singapore, has huge agricultural countries that can supply it with produce nearby such as malaysia, indonesia - in UAE/gulf's case - Iran, Africa, India.

3) As for water, thats probably the biggest problem for any country in this region, of course it gets worse when you have population booms


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Are the taller skyscrapers in the background from Sharjah?









I like the area. I think it will look like this in the future:









I don`t think that every building should be part of a masterplan. The area will have as much charme as Deira. 

The biggest sin of Dubai is the focus on cars and roads. If Dubai want to have over 3mio people , they should start to build a metro. Frankfurt has only 650.000 people but we have around 10 subway lines. The monorail under construction is by far not enough. I have seen the traffic jam at 8o`clock in Deira. 

The smaller sin is the Airport. No city in the entire world has an airport so close to the heart of the city. They should close the airport after the Jebel Ali Airport is build. Hong Kong, Tokyo, New York, ..... . The airport of every big city is a little bit distant from the city center.


----------

